

The iPhone killer - well, probably not. - xd
http://www.ladyada.net/products/microtouch/

======
younata
ew, resistive touch screen.

I've gotten way too used to my capacitative touch screen on my iphone...

~~~
ladyada
capacitive touch screens are not available on the hobby market

also, most people just think capacitive touch screens are better because apple
told them. they are not significantly more precise, dont have Z-axis readings
& multitouch is not that useful on a DIY device

------
allenp
Nice to see some hardware hacking :)

